# Coronaviruses hit seniors the hardest.



## Robert59 (Feb 1, 2020)

I'm going underground if this comes too my city because I have Diabetes and history of DVT's and blood clots to the lungs four times. 

https://qz.com/1794241/seniors-seem-to-have-the-highest-risk-of-dying-from-coronavirus/


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 1, 2020)

*I'm really concerned about this virus. Not only for me and my Hubby at our age,but my grandchildren in school. My oldest Grandson works in a Hospital and my daughter is a school nurse. A niece of mine on my husbands side of the family just flew home from China a few days ago. I hope they screened her before she flew home like they said they were supposed to.*


----------



## win231 (Feb 1, 2020)

Well, doesn't everything hit seniors harder?


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Feb 1, 2020)

I have no intention of going out. I have 2 freezers full of food that will last awhile. I do worry about my kids and grand kids they go to school in DC and are in contact with people from all walks of life. Many of the parents of these kids travel because of their jobs. Very scary situation.


----------



## StarSong (Feb 2, 2020)

I'm not worried yet.  As others have suggested, if the US has a widespread outbreak I'd certainly pull in my horns and avoid as much outside contact as possible.


----------



## chic (Feb 2, 2020)

win231 said:


> Well, doesn't everything hit seniors harder?



And children.


----------



## CeeCee (Feb 2, 2020)

StarSong said:


> I'm not worried yet.  As others have suggested, if the US has a widespread outbreak I'd certainly pull in my horns and avoid as much outside contact as possible.



I think there is a confirmed case in Santa Clara, CA.

Thats near San Jose ...I think.


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 2, 2020)

win231 said:


> Well, doesn't everything hit seniors harder?



Good time to be up-to-date on those two  Pneumonia vaccines that are available for seniors.


----------



## fmdog44 (Feb 2, 2020)

Have you thought to purchase a medical mask yet? Just in case.


----------



## chic (Mar 8, 2020)

My mom had a doctor's appointment last week and he GAVE her enough masks for our immediate family which was very considerate. At least he's taking this seriously.


----------



## Geezerette (Mar 9, 2020)

Someone at CDC said everyone 60 & over should stay home, period. Obviously has no idea how active and HEALTHY many seniors are, how much of the workforce including Drs and other healthcare providers are over 60 and how debilitating it would be for an active senior to suddenly shut down an active life.


----------



## Butterfly (Mar 9, 2020)

chic said:


> And children.




Except this one doesn't seem to hit children very hard at all.


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 10, 2020)

Yes they've said that it hits the elderly the hardest and specifically those above 60 years of age and most importantly especially those with compromised immune systems.  So all of you who have any kind of illness Google it and see if it compromises your immune system.  Best wishes for good health.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 11, 2020)

Yes, this "over 60" things sounds sort of absurd to me. In the retirement community where I live (55 and up), the 60-somethings (the baby boomers) are the active youngsters!  Many are still working, they travel are active in sports, etc.  Maybe it's time to update the "old age" calendar.  People in their 60's are not "elderly" any more!


----------

